# Dippey you got me good



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

The plants are great, but I got snails from them in two of my tanks.

You owe me a 50% water change, plus opening up all my cannisters, and making sure they are gone..........

You got a 240 gallon, and a 180 gallon to do...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

snail....Dippy is the man of his words, i pretty sure he will do some water change for you.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL snails are good for your tank..


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Get a Yo-Yo loach... they are amazing snail eaters... good for my tank or not... I dont like em


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I always dip my new plants in a dilluted bleach bath.

Snails are tough sons a bitches and will find a way no matter what you do anyways.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> LOL snails are good for your tank..:rasp:


Not to bad out of all those tanks, just the 240 has smaller snails, I did remove a few big ones from two other tanks, but havnt seen them since.

Hey my dentics ate all those in their tank, also ate all the swords.......lol......... Dentics eat those snails also. A few years ago I had 3 dentics, put them in a heavily infested snail tank, man they clean them up. Dentics dont like anubias though...

YEah I didnt even wash the plants just threw them in........


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Snails are great. They eat algae and dead leaves.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Snails are great. They eat algae and dead leaves.


Yes, but I have noticed some interesting small ones do eat healthy leaves too, especially Hygrophila is a favourite.

Harry


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^I have not come across those types of snails, Harry..

If he got the snails from my plants, they won't harm them. My plants are not eaten


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Yo, mashunter 
I found a great product for ya


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I guess Matt you won't want any plants from my tank cause I got snails from Dippy Eggs too.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

thats why u gotta buy the plants in those snail free tubes..the prepackaged ready to go kind


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

My experience with snails is that you got to have some food for them.
They love algae and left overs but if you have neither, then they will need to eat the plants to live.
I would recommend you to feed them some fresh vegi matter, flakes, or pellets at right before you turn off the lights. 
Myself, I love snails. Currently I have MTS, Red Ramshorn, and the small gray oblong kind.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, I can sell all my plants on APC in less than 1 hour. I thought I would help some ppl out and offer plants here. But I will go where I'm appreciated.
No more plants for sale on p-fury, whiny kid complaining, find them on your own!


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hey, I can sell all my plants on APC in less than 1 hour. I thought I would help some ppl out and offer plants here. But I will go where I'm appreciated.
> No more plants for sale on p-fury, whiny kid complaining, find them on your own!
> :rasp:


Some people will never be pleased.
Please don't let a sour apple ruin the whole crop Dippy.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hey, I can sell all my plants on APC in less than 1 hour. I thought I would help some ppl out and offer plants here. But I will go where I'm appreciated.
> No more plants for sale on p-fury, whiny kid complaining, find them on your own!
> :rasp:


mashunter is just whiney about snails, he hates snails. Personally for a planted tank I think they are needed and benefit more than they actually harm.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

i love my snails. imo its just one more thing to create a more stable mini-ecosystem. and they destroy algea--i don't even own an algea pad/scraper anymore.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hey dippy you better keep selling here or ill kill yo ass..J/P :rasp: ..na for real do you ship to NY i def need some of the big leaf swords for my 40gal red tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> hey dippy you better keep selling here or ill kill yo ass..J/P :rasp: ..na for real do you ship to NY i def need some of the big leaf swords for my 40gal red tank


I only have japonica ATM







--great plant!


----------

